# FreshwaterInverts.com ????



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

Who said they're moving?!


----------



## chaznsc (May 1, 2006)

sandiegoryu said:


> Who said they're moving?!


They did 

*"We are in the process of moving too Pennsylvania. During the move I will 
not be shipping orders. This move has had its delays. I will not be 
responding to email or phone call during this period
I apologize for any inconvenience."*


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Did they ever come back?

-Andrew


----------

